
Nodio. Your digital guardian - nodioproject
https://nodio.net
======
nodioproject
Nodio - a blockchain-powered router that serves as a platform for
decentralized applications. Its purpose is to transform obscure technologies
into simple solutions for everyday use. Nodio is much more than a regular
router. It's using blockchain for running DApps (Decentralized Applications)
and guarantees the highest level of privacy for every solution based on a
device. With Nodio a peer-to-peer Internet with messengers, social media, and
browsers immune to external threats and hacks, free from censorship and fear
of being exposed can become a reality.

